# 

## krzychu74

Mam zamiara kupić blachodachówkę z firmy Plannja, dlatego chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy macie jakieś doświadczenie z tymi bachodachówkami (dobre czy złe).

----------


## sebo

Też chciałem kłaść blachodachówkę tej firmy (rodzaj: Regola)
Zrobiłem jednak wycenę dachówki cementowej Braas.
Wyszło taniej. Już leży na dachu.

----------


## EM

Jaka grubośc blachy? 0,5 mm znaczy dobra blacha.

----------


## krzychu74

W "reklamówkach" firma ta podaje, że wykonuje blachodachówkę z blachy o grubości 0,55 mm.

----------


## EM

To nieźle. Ja co prawda mam inną ale ta też spełnia ten podstawowy warunek.
Poradź się blacharza, zapytaj go o zdanie. To dośc pewbe i praktyczne źródła informacji.

Natomiast jestem zaskoczony kosztami dachu seba. Sebo: ile wyszło za m kw dachu (bez obróbek)?

----------


## sebo

Ja mam dach czterospadowy w kształcie litery "Y". Nie mam żadnych lukarn. Jedna ściana szczytowa.
Ciężko mi teraz stwierdzić ile za m2 bez obróbek.
Różnica cenowa wyszła około 1 tyś. Robocizna za blachodachówkę Regola więcej o około 6 zł/m2.
W takim wypadku nie było się nad czy zastanawiać.

----------


## ewa

EM nie powinieneś być zaskoczony kosztami dachu z dachówki ale kosztami blachy Plannja  :Smile: 
Może nie tyle całej Plannji co właśnie Regoli. Jest to blacha samonośna więc oszczędza się na drewnie ale sama w sobie kosztuje sporo.
Acha - ponieważ są to pasy blachy więc dobra jest na skomplikowane dachy bo jest mało odpadów.

----------


## EM

Podziwiam!
Może dlatego, ze Regola wychodzi generalnie drożej w zakupie i kładzeniu? Mnie po porównaniu dachówki cementowej i blachodachówki róznica wyszła o ponad 50% tj. ponad 10 000 zł na korzyśc tej ostatniej. Tak więc mam dach z blachodachówki (Finco-stal). Blacharz nie znał wcześniej tego typu ale po robocie stwierdził, że jakośc jest bardzo dobra; zreszta inne opinie też były pochlebne.
Ponieważ dach dopiero wczoraj przeżył pierwsze (wygrane) starcie z dużą ilością wody trudno mi się wypowiadać na podstawie własnych doświadczeń. Po tygodniu jest OK!

----------


## tom soyer

kurde mole - ja jestem skazany na lekkie pokrycie dachu to co mam zrobić???!!!.
Dach jest kopertowy i ma trzy kafry.

----------

POLECAM BLACHODACHÓWKĘ PRUSZYŃSKIEGO!JEST TANIA A DOBRA!

----------


## ewa

Regola jest dobra właśnie przy skomplikowanym dachu. Trzeba tylko poszukać blacharza który już ją kładł (żeby dopiero się nie uczył). No i oszczędza się na łatach i kontrłatach. 
Poza Regolą Plannja ma też inne blachy które są sporo tańsze.
Najlepiej dać kilku różnym firmom rzuty dachu do wyceny kompletnego pokrycia (z obróbkami). Wtedy można porónać koszty. Cena samego arkusza na nic się nie przyda bo najdroższe są wykończenia.

----------


## akson

Witam!
Czy ma ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów doświadczenie lub uwagi dotyczące blachodachówki Plannja - system REGOLA ?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## miazgociąg

Regola wychodzi fajnie na dachach wielopowierzchniowych gdzie szerokość powierzchni jest mniejsza niż szerokość panelu inaczej widać łączenia i na dużej powierzchni wygląda to jakby dach miałby się za chwilę rozlecieć Z tego powodu zrezygnowałem z Regoli na rzecz dachówki . Najlepiej spytać się u dystrybutora blachy komu ją sprzedali i pojechać na miejsce i obejrzeć

----------


## Piotr Jan

Niestety nie doczekałem się jakiekolwiek informacji od FORUMOWICZÓW na temat blachodachówki Planja - typ REGOLA.
Słuchajcie napiszcie coś (z waszych doswiadczeń) bo muszę zdecydować sie na jakieś rozwiązanie !

----------


## Vardamir

mysle ze jakosciowo jest to bardzo dobrae rozwiazanie ale cenowo mysle ze dalo by sie znalezc cos tanszego  :Smile:

----------


## Roose

mnie znajomy który zajmuje się sprzedażą materiałów budowlanych szczerze polecał blachy Pruszyńki - jeszcze nie wiem co zacz, ale z wiosną czeka mnie wybór.

----------


## kodi_gdynia

Piotr Jan - kiedyś cos już pisałem, ale Regoli nie układałem. Chłopie daj spokój z regolą. Przybicie łat i kontrłat jest bajecznie proste. Do tego dasz zwykłą blachę i wyjdzie ci dużo taniej. Na swój dach potrzebowałem 1,4m3 łat i kontrłat. Zapłaciłem za to 840zł i do tego blacha za 20zł/m2. Przeliczając to na łaty i kontrłaty  /160m2 dachu/ zapłaciłem 5,25zł/m2. Sumując blacha + łaty i kontrłaty jakieś 25zł. regola jeśli dobrze pamiętam to ok.37zł rachunek prosty. Miałem co prawda robociznę za friko, ale licząc 3zł/m2 położenia łat i kontrłat i tak jesteś na plus. To tyle. Niestety na temat samej regoli nie mam nic do powiedzenia. 
Znajomi z forum chcieli położyć regolę, ale jak zobaczyli cenę to taniej wyszła dachówka betonowa Brassa. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr Jan

Według moich wyliczeń przepłacam tylko ok. 1000 zł przy dachu - 250m. Do Regoli oprócz drzewa potrzeba również mniej blachy (odpadów). Bardziej mnie zastanawiało funkcjonalność tego rozwiązania.
Ale dzięki za przemyslenia

----------


## Nikita

Poproszę o opinie..
Akurat ta wersja (Rapid) pasuje na mój dach - w tym roku robię remont i muszę zrobić lukarnę - a ta dachówka wyglada jak ta, która mam na dachu..
lepsza jest Plannja czy Pruszyński?

----------


## YEYO

Sam miałem ten dylemat. Blacharze doradzili mi Pruszyńskiego i tak wybrałem. Składała się idealnie. Plannja już podobno nie taka dobra jak kiedyś.

----------


## ArtMedia

Witam.

Potwierdzam... Mój Royal składał się fatalnie. Nawet centymetrowe róznice na 4 metrowym arkuszu! Co prawda bardzo ładny profil rekompensuje troche nerwy, ale moi polecali Sarę. Ponoc składa się idealnie?

Sebastian.

----------

Witam !

Czy ma ktoś doświadczenia z blachodachówką Planja Regola ?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nikita

A jakiej firmy jest ta blacha Sara?

----------


## kusza

stanołem przed wyborem blachodachówki i niewiem czy polskom czy typowom tłoczonom w szwecji plus orynnowanie tej firmy prosze o opinie

----------


## YEYO

Szwedzka droższa i wcale nie lepsza. Proponuję Pruszyńskiego i rynny Marleya. Tak mam u siebie.

----------

Że nie lepsza to fakt, a nawet może się gorzej składać, ale orynnowanie Plannji jest super. Żaden plastik nie ma porównania.

Sebastian

----------


## ArtMedia

Ten Gośc to ja.

Sebastian

----------


## ArtMedia

Tego samego koncernu co Plannja (SAAB), tylko to nowy profil, więc pewnie dlatego jeszcze tłocznie nie "wybite" i się dobrze składa.

Sebastian

----------


## KrzysiekSM

A co sądzicie o rynnach rautaruukki

----------


## tom soyer

jeszcze nie mam ale sie ku nim sklaniam  :smile:  - na razie tylko ze wzgledu na pokrycie blachodachowka.
ew. Reinzink jak wystarczy kasy

----------


## James Bond

Sara jeest produkcji Budmatu z Płocka , a ma tyle wspólnego z SAABem co widły z pojazdem księżycowym. "Tłocznie nie wybite" dobre sobie.
Ktoś cię w balona zrobił. U nas jest to najtańsz blach po 23 pln/ m^2 brutto (bez upóstów). Co do jakości teja blachy nie mogę sie wypowiedzieć, ale też sie zastanwwiam nad jej montażem

----------


## ArtMedia

A ty jestes alfa i omega...
Takich "doradców" co to nie maja nic do powiedzenia a tylko negują wszystko i wszędzie powinienem ignorować i zwykle to robię.
Powodzenia!
Ja swoim blacharzom mogę zaufać. To była najlepsza ekipa jaką spotkałem a było ich wiele. Od razu mowili mi, że Plannja źle będzie się składać, odradzali mi zakup. Uparłem się bo ładna i później przekonałem się o tym naocznie. Sarą robili dach wcześniej i mieli porówanie. A jakie sa Twoje doświadczenia? Może coś koledze doradzisz?

Sebastian.

----------


## James Bond

Cześć Sebestian, nie ma się na co gniewac i obrażać. Ja żadnych rad akurat nie dawałem, tylko sprostowałem, może w trochę ironiczny sposób, twoją wypowiedź, która wprowadziłaby w błąd wielu forumowiczów. Mogliby Tobie uwierzyć, że rzeczywiście blacha SARA jest z SAAB-a, czy z PLANNJI (chociaż, że jet nieoznacona bo tłocznie są jeszczee nieprzygotowane na nowy produkt to chyba nikt poza Tobą nie byłby w stanie uwierzyć). Ten  błąd z SAABem się wiął stąd, że materiał wsadowy do tych blach BUDMATu z Płocka  jest produkcji SSAB TUNNPLAT (SSAB przez dwa SS, chociaż w wymowie nie ma różnicy). Można to sprawdzić http://www.budmat.com.pl/blachodachowkiwsad.html. Co do jakości wyrobu nic nie mogę napsać bo nie widzałem tej bachy ani nie roazmawiałem z kimś kto ją montował. Sam się zastanawiam nad jej montażem ze względu na niską cenę (jeszcze raz 23 pln brutto przed upustami za kolor matowy ceglasty) a nie ze względu na produkcję f-my SAAB. Twoja frustracja bierze się pewnie stąd, że przepłaciłeś za tego SAABa. Napisz ile dałeś za tą blachę. Forum jet po to aby unikać powtarzania błędów już popełnionych przez niktórych forumowiczów. Ufaj swoim fahcowcom, bo ludziom trzeba ufać, ale ja wyznaję zasadę "ufaj i sprawdzaj".  Jestem otwarty na wszytkie uwagi. Jak będziesz chciał to zignoruj ten list (tak jak sam napisałeś zwykle to robisz), ale wtedy TY będziesz Alfą i Omegą zapatrzonym w najlepszą  ekipę blachrzy w naszej glaktyce.
Pozdrawiam
Alfa i Omega

----------


## ArtMedia

Witam.




> Cześć Sebestian, nie ma się na co gniewac i obrażać. Ja żadnych rad akurat nie dawałem, tylko sprostowałem, może w trochę ironiczny sposób, twoją wypowiedź, która wprowadziłaby w błąd wielu forumowiczów. Mogliby Tobie uwierzyć, że rzeczywiście blacha SARA jest z SAAB-a, czy z PLANNJI (chociaż, że jet nieoznacona bo tłocznie są jeszczee nieprzygotowane na nowy produkt to chyba nikt poza Tobą nie byłby w stanie uwierzyć). Ten  błąd z SAABem się wiął stąd, że materiał wsadowy do tych blach BUDMATu z Płocka  jest produkcji SSAB TUNNPLAT (SSAB przez dwa SS, chociaż w wymowie nie ma różnicy). Można to sprawdzić http://www.budmat.com.pl/blachodachowkiwsad.html. Co do jakości wyrobu nic nie mogę napsać bo nie widzałem tej bachy ani nie roazmawiałem z kimś kto ją montował. Sam się zastanawiam nad jej montażem ze względu na niską cenę (jeszcze raz 23 pln brutto przed upustami za kolor matowy ceglasty) a nie ze względu na produkcję f-my SAAB. Twoja frustracja bierze się pewnie stąd, że przepłaciłeś za tego SAABa. Napisz ile dałeś za tą blachę. Forum jet po to aby unikać powtarzania błędów już popełnionych przez niktórych forumowiczów. Ufaj swoim fahcowcom, bo ludziom trzeba ufać, ale ja wyznaję zasadę "ufaj i sprawdzaj".  Jestem otwarty na wszytkie uwagi. Jak będziesz chciał to zignoruj ten list (tak jak sam napisałeś zwykle to robisz), ale wtedy TY będziesz Alfą i Omegą zapatrzonym w najlepszą  ekipę blachrzy w naszej glaktyce.
> Pozdrawiam
> Alfa i Omega


Nie gniewam się i nie obrażam.
Czepiasz sie literówek.
Nie jestem sfrustrowany. Moja blachodachówka bardzo mi sie podoba (Plannja Royal).
Nie przepłaciłem, bo go nawet nie kupowałem. (Sary, a Plannje kupiłem po 24PLN)
Zacznij czytać i rozumieć.
Nadal nie masz nic do powiedzenia.
Cała ta dyskusja staje sie off-topic.
Dlatego nie ma sensu. Jak chcesz to napisz na priv-a.

Wracając do tematu.
Żadna blachodachówka nie jest tłoczona w Szwecji, dlatego Budmat ma wiele wspolnego z Plannją. Blacha jest tego samego producenta. Oczywiście, że SSAB. I na pewno nie może być od niej gorszy w jakości wykonania. Dlatego z czystym sumieniem moge polecic Sarę. Kupiłem Planję Royal i pomimo najładniejszego moim zdaniem tloczenia, "najgorzej" sie składa. Opisałem to dokładnie na stronakch.
Sara ma tę samą bazę (blacha) a tylko inne tłoczenie i znacznie niższą cenę. (obecnie 23PLN w stosunku do 33PLN!)
Jest warta swojej ceny.

Powodzenia!

Sebastian.

----------


## PRO

Czy macie taką blachodachówke , bo właśnie chce ja montować może jakieś opinie uzytkowników takiego pokrycia na co zwrócic uwagę itp.
Będe wdzięczny za każda opinię.,

----------


## Stefano

Ja osobiście mam ceramiczną, ale blacharz który będzie mi krył piał zachwyty na jej cześć. Acha i mówił również że zdrożała ... :wink:  jeśłio mnie chodzi to nie zawracałbym sobie głowy blachą, jak za podobną  cenę możesz mieć porządną ceramiczną.

----------


## PRO

Za podobną cenę to nie ceramiczną sądze tylko cementowa, z tego co mi wyceniali od zeszłego roku wzrost o około 4% , który można utargować. Z oszczędnosci na pokryciu robię sobie więźbe typu MItek z płytkami kolczastymi i 5 letnia gwarancja.

----------


## Stefano

Ja za ceramiczną NIBRĘ Nelskampa płace 25 zł/ m2 (co prawda w promocji)

A ile ciebie kosztuje Regola?

----------


## PRO

Dach 2 spadowy, ale 6 połaci a nawet 8 z licząc z daszkiem do domu.
Całość materiał Regola + obróbki + pasy nadrynnowe + rynny 16 000 PLN (netto) do tego robocizna około 6000 PLN (netto),
Całość około 22 000 + 7 % Vat = 23 540 PLN (brutto).
Czyli za m2 dachu kpl. z rynnami 113 PLN (brutto).

----------


## pchlistosc

> Ja za ceramiczną NIBRĘ Nelskampa płace 25 zł/ m2 (co prawda w promocji)
> 
> A ile ciebie kosztuje Regola?


gdzie tak tanio kupujesz nelskampa jest to cena brutto?

----------


## Stefano

W Krakowie w Ceramtransie mam jescze po "starych cenach"

----------


## pchlistosc

> W Krakowie w Ceramtransie mam jescze po "starych cenach"



szkoda bo jestem z wroclawia

----------


## linuss

Planuje pokryć dach o pow. 300m2 Blachodachówką Plannja Royal.

Cena 1 m2 to 35,60 (podobno otrzymam jeszcze rabat przy zamówieniu)
Co myślicie na temat takiej blachy?
Czy jest równie dobra a tańsza alternatywa?
Ile można otrzymać rabatu ?


Pozdrawiam

----------


## PRO

Ja mam Regole, na początku zastanawiałem sie nad Royalem ale względy techniczne dachu zadecydowały o Regoli, Bardzo mi się podoba mam czarny Mat dlatego niektórzy mylą z dachówką. Osobiście polecam Plannja najlepsza na rynku Polskim.

----------


## linuss

Czy masz dużą powieżchnie dachu ? 
Czy możesz podać orintacyjne koszty takiego dachu?

----------


## pchlistosc

[quote="linuss"]Planuje pokryć dach o pow. 300m2 Blachodachówką Plannja Royal.

Cena 1 m2 to 35,60 (podobno otrzymam jeszcze rabat przy zamówieniu)
Co myślicie na temat takiej blachy?
Czy jest równie dobra a tańsza alternatywa?
Ile można otrzymać rabatu ?

jest tansza w postaci dachowki cementowej

----------


## PRO

208m2 koszt dachu tzn membrana Doerken, rynny Plannaja Siba, regola 23 000 PLN (brutto).

----------


## Przekorek

Sprawdz ceny dachowek - blacha bardzo zdrożała w tym roku - zdziwisz sie jak niewiele dzieli blache od dachowek - być może jeszcze ładniejszych...?

----------


## Barti4

Jesli chodfzi o planje to polecam . Od 3 lat jest na dachu i jestem zadowolony. Pomimo czestego lazenia po dachu (wybieram liscie z rynien, a wole to robic od gory) nie ma zadnych odpryskow itp...
No i jako jedyna jest robiona i profilowana w skandynawii...
Niestety ale wole wyrob zachodni. Polskie wyroby nauczyly mnie, ze szybko mozna popsuc dobra znana marke przez nieostrosznie podjeta decyzje o produkcji w kraju....
Sa oczywiscie wyjatki, jak rowniez polskie firmy, ktore smialo rywalizuja ze swiatowa czolowka, ale niestety w blasze ich nie znam....
Bartek

----------


## shago

> 208m2 koszt dachu tzn membrana Doerken, rynny Plannaja Siba, regola 23 000 PLN (brutto).


jakeś ty to wyliczył?
to cena z robocizną? ( blacha 7300, membrana to nie wiem ile kosztuje ale niech tyle samo, to na rynny ci wychodzi 7tys. całkiem sporo)
w takim wypadku dach bedzie tańszy z Brassa niz z tej blachy z tymi obróbkami. no chyba że sam sprzedajesz brassa.
mnie materiały na 180m2 dachu wyszło 15 tys razem z więźbą. i blache po 35 zł mi liczyli

----------


## PRO

Razem z robocizna i deskami okapowymi i wiatrowymi pomalowanymi Sadolinem.
A co do Brassa moze być taniej bo dachówka cementow jest tańsza już od dobrej blachy, a mnie sie nie podoba kawałek cemantu na dachu. A na ceramiczną mnie nie stać.

----------


## pchlistosc

> Razem z robocizna i deskami okapowymi i wiatrowymi pomalowanymi Sadolinem.
> A co do Brassa moze być taniej bo dachówka cementow jest tańsza już od dobrej blachy, a mnie sie nie podoba kawałek cemantu na dachu. A na ceramiczną mnie nie stać.



rzecz gustu ale ja w pokryciach stosuje nastepujaca hierarchie od najgorszego zaczynajac:

1.brak pokrycia   :Wink2:  
2.gont
3.blacha trapezowa
4.blachodachowka
5.dachowka cementowa
6.dachowka ceramiczna
7.lupek naturalny

----------


## inga77

proszę o wszelkie opinie na ten temat. 
mam dość skomplikowany dach i problem jaką blachodachówkę wybrać.
czy ktoś mi odpowie  :Confused:

----------


## benyś

Zależy co chcesz wiedzieć od siebie dodam to że przy bardzo skomplikowanym dachu wyniesie Cię dwa razy drożej niż porządna angobowana ceramika będzie stosunkowo mało odpadów to fakt jednak cena tej blachy jest dość wysoka a jakośc taka sobie bodaj najcieńsza blacha na rynku co jest dla mnie olbrzymią zaletą lecz dla klienta niekoniecznie dośc łatwy montaż mała ilość wkrętów na dachu to również jej zaleta sumując za taką kasę wybrałbym ceramikę wybór pozostawiam Tobie

----------


## agnieszkakusi

ja właśnie po info jakie dostałam z hurtowni, że plannja wyniesie mnie jakieś 13 tys na dach 250m zrezygnowałam z blachy i kładziemy dachówke ceramiczną. Najprawdopodobnie roben sirius.

----------


## inga77

Jednak zdecydowałam się na tą blachę - ładnie wygląda na dachu - polecam.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## dominikams

No ale przecież dopiero zdecydowałaś się na tę blachę, nie użytkujesz jej kilka lat, więc co to za polecanie?   :ohmy:  
Że ładnie wygląda na dachu? To kwestia gustu. Moi m zdaniem blacha niezbyt ładnie wygląda, wolałabym dachówkę cementową, z tego, co pisza forumowicze - cena podobna. A na pewno wyglądałaby ładniej, bo jak dachówka. I orzede wszystkim trwałość większa.

Też pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## inga77

Kwestia gustu.
Mam przygotowane krokwie pod blachę a nie pod ceramikę, więc mój wybór jest uzasadniony. Z tej blachy jest o 90% mniej odpadów niż z innych blach - po co wyrzucać pieniądze?
Pozdrawiam[/list]

----------


## Nikola79

INGA mogla bys mi podac cene planjii??? za 1,5 tyg tez musze sie zdecydowac na jakas blache 

a poprzedniczce napisze ze ja wole znowu miec ładna blache niz dachowke cementowa ktora zarosnie mchem po jakims czasie  :smile:

----------


## wartownik

Blachy tez porastaja mchem.

----------


## dominikams

No dobrze. W końcu to, że ładnie wygląda to też jest argument, zwłaszcza dla osób które zamierzają mieć blachę (bo na zmianę więźby za późno albo po prostu chcą mieć blachę). Mogłabyś wrzucić zdjęcia? I koniecznie podaj cenę   :Wink2:

----------


## Nikola79

WARTOWNIK

yhyyyyyyyyy masz racje

w gorach mieszkajac zeby miec dachowke to trzeba miec droga ceramiczna a nie zwykla betonowa

a swoja droga to ja wole miec blachodachowke niz dachowke betonowa o wiele bardziej mi sie podoba .......no ale o gustach sie nie dyskutuje   :Roll:

----------


## PRO

no so sie wypowiem bo mam Planja Regola czarny mat a raczej miałem bo sprzedąłem dom, a mianowice kolejny dom jaki wybuduje będzie kryty dachówka ceramiczną, blaszka to blaszka jak jest dobrze połozona to laik nie zauważy, ale chodzic po tym dachu to nie da rady, serca mnie bolało jak komianiarz montował wkład kominowy i musiał wejść na dach, 
Planja jakościowo ok w porównaniu do innych ale blachy już nie polecam oszczedzałem budując ale były to złudne oszczędności, moja Regola była droższa od Brasa, a na ceramike trochę mi brakowąło funduszy, dach miałem 6 połaciowy dużo koszy iitp.

Jak możesz to daj dachówke jak nie to wybierz ekipe która już miał do czyniennia z Regolą jak nie to spieprzą robote doszczętnie,

Mogę wysłac foto z mojego daszku z przed 2 lat jak budowałem.

----------


## PRO

no so sie wypowiem bo mam Planja Regola czarny mat a raczej miałem bo sprzedąłem dom, a mianowice kolejny dom jaki wybuduje będzie kryty dachówka ceramiczną, blaszka to blaszka jak jest dobrze połozona to laik nie zauważy, ale chodzic po tym dachu to nie da rady, serca mnie bolało jak komianiarz montował wkład kominowy i musiał wejść na dach, 
Planja jakościowo ok w porównaniu do innych ale blachy już nie polecam oszczedzałem budując ale były to złudne oszczędności, moja Regola była droższa od Brasa, a na ceramike trochę mi brakowąło funduszy, dach miałem 6 połaciowy dużo koszy iitp.

Jak możesz to daj dachówke jak nie to wybierz ekipe która już miał do czyniennia z Regolą jak nie to spieprzą robote doszczętnie,

Mogę wysłac foto z mojego daszku z przed 2 lat jak budowałem.

----------


## inga77

Cześć wszystkim.
Dzięki za opinie i rady.
Cena regoli to ok 36 za m2 + wszystkie dodatki. Na dach 330m2 wychodzi ok 26000.
I jeszcze raz podkreślam, że jest malutko odpadów.
Mam ekipę, która już kładła tą blachę, a poza tym w pierwszym dniu przyjeżdża przedstawiciel plannji i demonstruje jak ją układać, żeby jej nie zepsuć. 
Proszę PRO o to zdjęcię, z chęcią zobaczę jak wyglądała na twoim dachu.
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## benyś

No rzeczywiście taniutka blacha na Twój dach  :Lol:   no i prawie w ogóle nie porasta (prawie robi wielką różnicę  :Lol:  ) biorąc pod uwagę że ma 0,5 milimetra grubości razem ze wszystkimi warstwami lakieru które z łatwością byle wróbelek zarysuje jest to naprawdę materiał godny polecenia (złomiarzom  :Lol:  ) ale że o gustach się nie dyskutuje więc kładzcie sobie to cudo które jest droższe od nie jednej ceramiki że o betonie nie wspomnę. Widać naiwnych w Polsce jest jednak wciąż wielu

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak już pokrycie blaszane to radziłbym pokrycia panelowe z posypką mineralną np. Powertekk firmy Isola. Żywotność pokrycia dłuższa, dach cichszy no i estetyka na najwyższym poziomie. Jedyny mankament to cena. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nikola79

Benys ty sobie kladz co chcesz 

inga jak bedziesz miala zdjecia dachu to daj znac jak nie bedziesz miala nic przeciwko temu to chetnie bym zobaczyla 
my jutro albo pojutrze dowiemy sie ile metrow ma dokladnie nasz dach i wtedy zadecydujemy ktora blache kupujemy

----------


## ja14

> Cześć wszystkim.
> Dzięki za opinie i rady.
> Cena regoli to ok 36 za m2 + wszystkie dodatki. Na dach 330m2 wychodzi ok 26000.
> I jeszcze raz podkreślam, że jest malutko odpadów.
> Mam ekipę, która już kładła tą blachę, a poza tym w pierwszym dniu przyjeżdża przedstawiciel plannji i demonstruje jak ją układać, żeby jej nie zepsuć. 
> Proszę PRO o to zdjęcię, z chęcią zobaczę jak wyglądała na twoim dachu.
> Pozdrawiam


Tania jak barszcz  :Wink2:   :Lol:  
A jak to się dzieje, że jest malutko odpadów? Da się ją jakoś rozciągnąć?
Obawiam się, że dałaś się nabrać na marketingowy bełkot sprzedawcy.  :sad:

----------


## Senser

> Zależy co chcesz wiedzieć od siebie dodam to że przy bardzo skomplikowanym dachu wyniesie Cię dwa razy drożej niż porządna angobowana ceramika będzie stosunkowo mało odpadów to fakt jednak cena tej blachy jest dość wysoka a jakośc taka sobie bodaj najcieńsza blacha na rynku co jest dla mnie olbrzymią zaletą lecz dla klienta niekoniecznie dośc łatwy montaż mała ilość wkrętów na dachu to również jej zaleta sumując za taką kasę wybrałbym ceramikę wybór pozostawiam Tobie


Coooo  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Bardzo skomplikowany dach wyjdzie drogo przy regoli??!!
Nie no sorry, takiej bzdury to ja dawno nie słyszałem!!
Przecież ten profil jest dedykowany właśnie do bardzo skomplikowanych dachów!!
Maxymalna ilość odpadów to góra 5%!!!
Ja sam mam regole i też w miarę skomplikowany dach, odpadów było tyle ile przeiwduje producent!! Ścinków jak na taki dach było jak na lekarstwo.
W sensie ekonomiczności zużycia, wyglądu na pewno powiem tak, Regola.
Jak będzie z jakością....zbyt krótko leży na dachu, więc się nie wypowiem (ok 3 lat i nic się nie dzieje). Wiadomo, dachówka zawsze lepsza, nie piszę że tańsza, tylko (raczej) lepsze rozwiązanie jeśli chodzi o długowieczność...

----------


## Senser

> A jak to się dzieje, że jest malutko odpadów? Da się ją jakoś rozciągnąć?
> Obawiam się, że dałaś się nabrać na marketingowy bełkot sprzedawcy.


To żaden bełkot! Nie znasz systemu a już wsiadasz...
Dzieje się tak dlatego, że blacha jest produkowana w długich i bardzo wąskich paskach (coś ok. 5 m x 0,5m tak na oko), a nie w szerokich i długich arkuszach.

----------


## galaktyka

Jeżeli chodzi o blachodachówkę planjji - regola jest specyiczną dachówką i nie można jej porównywac do innej "blachy"
Po pierwsze: jest samonośna - tzn że dachu nie łatujesz tylko rozwijasz folie bepośrednio na krokwiach i arkusze mocujesz bezpośrednio do krokwi
Po drugie: Arkusze są podłużne - co oznacza praktycznie zerowy odpad - szczególnie polecana na dachy wielospadowe i skomplkowane!, 
Po trzecie szwedzka blachodachówka ma 25 lat gwarancji - więc nie ma co używć argumentów, że blacha jest gorsza
Po czwarte naprawdę ładnie wygląda - osobiście podoba mi się grafit :smile: 
Plannje kładła moja siostra - ja mam ceramikę. Na razie obie nie narzekamy ale to ja zapłaciłam dużo więcej mimio podobnego metrażu i tego że ja mam prostą dwuspadówkę a ona kopertowy.
Niezdecydowanym - polecam.

----------


## ja14

> Napisał ja14
> 
> A jak to się dzieje, że jest malutko odpadów? Da się ją jakoś rozciągnąć?
> Obawiam się, że dałaś się nabrać na marketingowy bełkot sprzedawcy. 
> 
> 
> To żaden bełkot! Nie znasz systemu a już wsiadasz...
> Dzieje się tak dlatego, że blacha jest produkowana w długich i bardzo wąskich paskach (coś ok. 5 m x 0,5m tak na oko), a nie w szerokich i długich arkuszach.


To chyba świadzczy o tym, że jest dużo małych ścinków zamiast kilku dużych.
A może się mylę?

----------


## Senser

> To chyba świadzczy o tym, że jest dużo małych ścinków zamiast kilku dużych.
> A może się mylę?


Boże, ale ty kombinujesz...jak nie ma na psa dużego kija, to chociaż mały się znajdzie może...

Ścinków jest maxymalnie 5% jaka to różnica czy małych czy dużych??
A poza tym co to znaczy duży a mały?? 5 m2 czy 25 kg??
To tak jak z gadką, czy szklanka jest w połowie pusta czy w połowie pełna??
5% to 5%, chyba że znasz jakieś inne procenty??   :Lol:

----------


## ja14

> Napisał ja14
> 
> To chyba świadzczy o tym, że jest dużo małych ścinków zamiast kilku dużych.
> A może się mylę?
> 
> 
> Boże, ale ty kombinujesz...jak nie ma na psa dużego kija, to chociaż mały się znajdzie może...
> 
> Ścinków jest maxymalnie 5% jaka to różnica czy małych czy dużych??
> ...


No właśnie. Nie ma żadnej różnicy. Dlatego uważam to za marketingowy bełkot producenta.

----------


## Senser

> No właśnie. Nie ma żadnej różnicy. Dlatego uważam to za marketingowy bełkot producenta.


Ciebie dziś chyba Bóg opuścił, nie ma różnicy?? 5% czy 30%?? Nie ma różnicy??
Chyba ci dzisiaj Ojca harmonią zabili!!
Głupszego bełkotu to ja dawno nie słyszałem.

----------


## wartownik

> nie łatujesz tylko rozwijasz folie bepośrednio na krokwiach i arkusze mocujesz bezpośrednio do krokwi


A wentylacja ?
Rozgrzana blacha ma kontakt z folia ?

----------


## Senser

> A wentylacja ?Rozgrzana blacha ma kontakt z folia ?


W skład systemu wchodzą profile nośne dla paneli blachy, i tu powstaje wentylacja. Nie ma fizycznego kontaktu folii z blachą.

----------


## Yoric

czesc blacharze, dekarze i zacietrzewieni kamieniarze 

ja14, 

jesli chodzi o ilosc scinkow to sugerowalbym przypomnienie z rachunku  calkowego - moze wtedy scinki stana sie jasniejsze  :wink: 

Jesli chodzi o Regole ....
sam zastanawialem sie nad ta blacha, ale wybralem inna ...powody byly 2 (dwa)

(1) kiedys Regola byla duzo drozsza (ponad 2 x) od kazdej innej blachy
*(2) Regola to male arkusze - zatem jest wiele laczen, ktorych chcialem miec jak najmniej na dachu*

(Y)

----------


## ja14

> Napisał ja14
> 
> No właśnie. Nie ma żadnej różnicy. Dlatego uważam to za marketingowy bełkot producenta.
> 
> 
> Ciebie dziś chyba Bóg opuścił, nie ma różnicy?? 5% czy 30%?? Nie ma różnicy??
> Chyba ci dzisiaj Ojca harmonią zabili!!
> Głupszego bełkotu to ja dawno nie słyszałem.


30% odpadu? Kto Ci ten dach liczył? Co to za dach?

----------


## Senser

> 30% odpadu? Kto Ci ten dach liczył? Co to za dach?


Jaki ty ciemniak jesteś!!
A kto tu mówiła, że miałem taki odpad??!!
Wogóle wypad z takim bzdurami...to jest mój ostatni post na te twoje idiotyzmy!!

----------


## ja14

> Napisał ja14
> 
> 30% odpadu? Kto Ci ten dach liczył? Co to za dach?
> 
> 
> Jaki ty ciemniak jesteś!!
> A kto tu mówiła, że miałem taki odpad??!!
> Wogóle wypad z takim bzdurami...to jest mój ostatni post na te twoje idiotyzmy!!


Może i jestem ciemniak ale za to z kulturą u mnie lepiej.  :Wink2:

----------


## inga77

Cześć wszystkim.
Czyli podsumowując Wasze wszystkie wypowiedzi wychodzi na to, że z blachodachówek jedną z najlepszych jest regola.
 :Lol:  

Udanych Mikołajek i duuuuuuuuuuużooooooooooooo prezentów.
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## benyś

Podsumowywując najlepsza blachodachówka to żadna blachodachówka jeżeli blacha to tylko miedż i tytan cynk wszystkie inne szwedzkie fińskie czy rumuńskie można sobie w buty wsadzić  :Lol:   a nie na dach

----------


## Senser

> Podsumowywując najlepsza blachodachówka to żadna blachodachówka jeżeli blacha to tylko miedż i tytan cynk wszystkie inne szwedzkie fińskie czy rumuńskie można sobie w buty wsadzić   a nie na dach


Pewnie, a ty masz trzczine a konstrukcje z bambusa, a dom dostałeś w prezencie z Nairobi??

----------


## ja14

Dla porównania dodam, że w ubiegłym roku za materiały na cały dach o powierzchni 186 m2 zapłaciłem 7260 zł. W tym: blachodachówka Pruszynski, blachy płaskie na obróbki, wkręty do blachy, gąsiory, uszczelki, rynny z uchwytami - tj komplet poza rurami spustowymi do rynien. Odpadu wyszło ok 7%. Dach wprawdzie dwuspadowy ale z 2 dużymi lukarnami.

----------


## Senser

> Dla porównania dodam, że w ubiegłym roku za materiały na cały dach o powierzchni 186 m2 zapłaciłem 7260 zł. W tym: blachodachówka Pruszynski, blachy płaskie na obróbki, wkręty do blachy, gąsiory, uszczelki, rynny z uchwytami - tj komplet poza rurami spustowymi do rynien. Odpadu wyszło ok 7%. Dach wprawdzie dwuspadowy ale z 2 dużymi lukarnami.


No i co z tego?? Jak powiedział poprzednik...możesz sobie to w buty wsadzić..
Ja mam Regole Plannja

----------


## wartownik

> Napisał ja14
> 
> Dla porównania dodam, że w ubiegłym roku za materiały na cały dach o powierzchni 186 m2 zapłaciłem 7260 zł. W tym: blachodachówka Pruszynski, blachy płaskie na obróbki, wkręty do blachy, gąsiory, uszczelki, rynny z uchwytami - tj komplet poza rurami spustowymi do rynien. Odpadu wyszło ok 7%. Dach wprawdzie dwuspadowy ale z 2 dużymi lukarnami.
> 
> 
> No i co z tego?? Jak powiedział poprzednik...możesz sobie to w buty wsadzić..
> Ja mam Regole Plannja


No i co z tego ?? Jak powiedzial poprzednik...

----------


## Senser

> No i co z tego ?? Jak powiedzial poprzednik...


Ja nie wiem co, zapytaj poprzednika

----------


## ja14

I co z tego? Nic. Sytuację w której imitacja dachówki kosztuje dwa razy mniej niż dachówka uważam za normalną. Jeżeli jest 2 razy droższa to pozostaje wciskanie klientom kitu (cyt.): " .....z tej blachy jest o 90% mniej odpadów niż z innych blach - po co wyrzucać pieniądze?" 

P.S. Obiecałeś nie odpowiadać na moje posty.

----------


## Senser

Z tego wszystkiego zapomniałem, że miałem nie odpopwiadać na te durne posty....

----------


## wartownik

> Z tego wszystkiego zapomniałem, że miałem nie odpopwiadać na te durne posty....


Dlaczego ? Przeciez my na twoje odpowiadamy   :Wink2:

----------


## benyś

Senser tak w temacie to gó... cię obchodzi co ja mam juz napewno nie gównianą Plannię jaką sobie zafundowałeś i raczej napewno nie stać cię na pokrycie które ja mam ( zresztą w polsce stać jest niewielu ) i w przeciwieństwie do twojej nędznej Plannji jest praktycznie niezniszczalne i za mały jesteś abyś się domyślił co to jest  :Lol:

----------


## jabko

> Senser tak w temacie to gó... cię obchodzi co ja mam juz napewno nie gównianą Plannię jaką sobie zafundowałeś i raczej napewno nie stać cię na pokrycie które ja mam ( zresztą w polsce stać jest niewielu ) i w przeciwieństwie do twojej nędznej Plannji jest praktycznie niezniszczalne i za mały jesteś abyś się domyślił co to jest


Podsumował pseudodekarz który nie rozróznia dachówek i ma 50 lat stażu jak sam napisał   :Lol:  
Dam sobie ręce uciać że chłop należy do Samoobrony

----------


## ja14

Ale przynajmniej rozmowa osiągnęła odpowiednio wysoki poziom merytoryczny.  :Wink2:  
(mam oczywiście na myśli rozmowę Sensera z benysiem).  :Lol:

----------


## bezele

[quote="jabko"][quote="benyś"] i ma 50 lat stażu jak sam napisał   :Lol:  

Toc on musi miec po siedemdziesiadce ,a jeszcze smiga po dachach i jeszcze moze.. pozazdroscic kondychy  :smile:

----------


## kropi

Blacha to zło - choć czasem zło konieczne   :Roll:

----------


## inga77

Cześć.
Mi nie chodziło o Wasze kłótnie tylko o opinie.
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## qdlaty

Hello  :wink: 

Poproszę o opinię o tej blachodachówce. Nic nie znalazłem.

Żonce bardzo podoba się kolor brąz mat. A mnie podoba się cena, znacznie niższa niż Sary (podobny kolor).

Q.

----------


## pawelek_k

też jestem zainteresowany Plannja Smart

----------


## cortazar1

Mam pytanie, moze ktos juz to przetrenował?
Ale mam skomplikowany dach i majster chce widziec na nim tylko Plannje REGOLE,  co o tym  sadzicie i w jakiej cenie mozna to kupic w okolicy warszawki ?

----------


## cortazar1

I o co chodzi z tymi cenami, jak dzwonię do plannja polska to podają cenę 43,25 zł a w składach można ją kupić już za 28 zł ????

----------


## cortazar1

Nawet tutaj jest taniej:

http://aukcja.onet.pl/show_item.php?item=215558068

http://aukcja.onet.pl/show_item.php?item=216508154

czy ona jest robiona w szwecji?

----------


## jajmar

To co pokazujesz to nie to samo o co pytasz. W nazwie jest  Plannje i tyle....
Plania Regola to dachówki blachodachówki nie wymagające łacenia to co pokazałes to balchodachówka jak sadze zbiezność producenta. Co do cen porównaj ten sam produkt bo sądze ze porownałes cos na hybił trafił.

http://www.plannja.com/templates/PageW____2859.aspx

----------


## cortazar1

co ty opowiadasz za głupoty?
mowimy o firmie PLANNJA, szwedzka firma znana od 100 lat!

Pytam o ich produkty, dlaczego są w roznej cenie u oficjalnego przedstawiciela

http://www.plannja.com/default____348.aspx

a dlaczego w skladach budowlanych ceny potrafia byc nuizsze o 30 %

----------


## cortazar1

Tu masz info o firmie Plannja :



www.plannja.pl

BLACHDACHÓWKA, BLACHA TRAPEZOWA, AKCESORIA

     Plannja Sp. z o.o. należy do szwedzkiego producenta wyrobów stalowych dla budownictwa Plannja AB, wchodzącego w skład koncernu SSAB, znanego na całym świecie z wysokiej jakości wyrobów stalowych i aluminiowych. Działalność na polskim rynku jest w dużym stopniu skoncentrowana na sprzedaży blach dachowych i systemu orynnowania importowanych ze Szwecji. Dużym uznaniem polskiego klienta cieszy się od lat Regola, jedyna na świecie samonośna dachówka z blachy.
Wysoka jakość wszystkich produktów potwierdzona jest certyfikatem ISO 9001.

Więcej informacji na stronie internetowej producenta.

----------


## jajmar

> co ty opowiadasz za głupoty?


ja ? :ohmy:  
Pytasz o konkretna balchodachówke  Plannje REGOLE (która chce majster) a pokazujesz blachodachówke Plannja Royal i Plannja Rapid i udajesz głupiego dlaczego cena inna.




> mowimy o firmie PLANNJA, szwedzka firma znana od 100 lat!


ojej 100 lat tradycji wzuszyłem sie 

Ja linka z czego wkleiłem? Z firmy krzak? 

Czytaj ze zrozumieniem może to ułatwo sparwę.

----------


## cortazar1

Chłopie czy ty rozumiesz o co pytam?
to dotyczy kazdego typu blachodachowki, nie zaleznie od nazwy

----------


## cortazar1

Wkleiłes linka do przedstawiciela
ale czy znasz ceny poszczegolnych produktow?
Ja pytam o roznice cen miedzy ofertą Plannja Polska a cenami w składach budowlamych!

----------


## jajmar

> ale czy znasz ceny poszczegolnych produktow?


nie znam cen i nie znam róznic w ich poziomie, mój 1 post byl odopiedzia na Twoje posty w których pytasz o co innego i pokazujesz inny wyrób. 

Każa hurtownia dostaje upusty od producenta im wiecej sprzeda tym wiekszy upust, pytanie ile da klientowi ile wezmie sobie.

----------


## cortazar1

Ja nie pytalem o posty, zadalem ogolne pytanie, a posty były przykladowe, bo roznice cen dotyczą kazdego gatunku. 
I nie sądze, zeby to była sprawa upustów, bo roznica jest zbyt duza/30-40%/, tym bardziej , ze w tych składach tez dostaniesz jeszcze upust.

----------


## MateuszCCS

Sorry, ale (z prespektywy tamtego roku - teraz jest gorzej) ceny detaliczne w budowlace sa dla naiwnych   :Lol:   A upusty rzedu 60% tez nie naleza do rzadkosci   :big tongue:  

M.

P.S.
Mam blache tej firmy na dachu. Ciagnalem ja stara autolaweta z predkoscia 60km/h przez pol Polski dlatego, ze jeden sklad dal cene o ponad 10kzl (na dwoch dachach) nizsza niz lokalny przedstawiciel. I nie zaluje   :Wink2:

----------


## cortazar1

Czy tu sie nikt nie zna na pokryciach dachu?

----------


## beton44

no niestety 

na poziomie który Ciebie zadowoli 

to raczej nie...

----------


## cortazar1

Chyba na zadnym poziomie ?????
bo nie widze, zeby ktos tu miał jakąkolwiek odpowiedz......

----------


## sSiwy12

> Chyba na zadnym poziomie ?????
> bo nie widze, zeby ktos tu miał jakąkolwiek odpowiedz......


Pytanie  "dlaczego MERCEDES klasy S jest droższy od MERCEDESA klasy A, i dlaczego *taki sam* MERCEDES klasy A ma różne ceny w róznych salonach".
A konkretna odpowiedź to: Bo na szczęście w Polsce nie ma cen regulowanych. Bo, sprzedawca chce "za wszelką cenę" sprzedać np. zalegalący materiał (blachę). Bo, zakupił po "starej" cenie. Bo potrzebuje gotówki i sprzedaje ze stratą. Bo ........ WŁAŚCIWĄ ODPOWIEDŹ PODKREŚL.  :oops:

----------


## profus

może składy budowlane mają takie upusty od cen katalogowych-oficjalnych producenta.

Wełne Rockwoola też mi na wejście oferują o 20 % taniej niż oficjalna cena producenta.

----------


## cortazar1

I tu bym sie z Tobą zgodził...tylko! jest jeden problem! Nigdzie nie trafiłem w zasadzie blachy do "reki" zawsze trzeba było czekac na dostawe, wiec o jakich starych zapasach mowa?  Moze ja nie znam sie na  tej gospodarce????
Ja juz sam nic nie rozumiem

----------


## cortazar1

Na temat Planji chyba wyczerpał sie wątek, bo chyba nikt sie na tym nie zna!

A co sądzicie o Traffiku?

----------


## lazik

Bosszzz. Jak ty dom postawiłeś? Też brałeś wszystko po cenach katalogowych? Jak tak to współczuję.
Ogólnie jest tak, że skład ma jakąś tam marżę, ale ma także jakiś tam upust od cen katalogowych producenta/dystrybutora. Ten upust może sięgać kilkudziesięciu procent ceny katalogowej (nawet grubo ponad 50%). Aby sprzedać towar i zmieścić się w zakładanej marży, skład oczywiście schodzi z ceną upustu do przez siebie zakładanego poziomu. I teraz w warunkach takiej konkurencji jak mamy dzisiaj najczęściej składy jeszcze dodatkowo obcinają swoją marżę by towar popchnąć (cena na półce a cena np. "poproszę o rabat" itd.). Po co? Ano czym więcej skład bierze od producenta na tym większy upust może liczyć, a czym więcej sprzeda tym większe prawdopodobieństwo, że osiągnie cel zakładanego zysku. Dodatkowo jak sprzedasz najtaniej to z biegiem czasu nie martwisz się o ilość klientów - "wystarczy" konkurować cenami.

----------


## ViVi

Witam

Chciałbym uzyskać trochę porad odnośnie zmiany pokrycia dachowego oraz przebudowy dachu.

Po dłuższym przeanalizowaniu wszystkich za i przeciw, jako materiał, który zamierzamy wykorzystać na pokrycie dachu wybraliśmy produkt firmy Plannja Regola, spełnia nasze oczekiwania i znakomicie nadaje się do wykonania pewnych szczególnych detali, które chcemy wstawić w dach. Mam na myśli wole oko. Dach jest dwuspadzisty, z tą różnicą, że część na której chcemy wstawić to oczko jest o mniejszym spadku. Analiza rynku i produktów dostępnych na naszym rynku wyłoniła na początku produkt DECRA firmy Icopal, ale znaleźliśmy też pewnego rodzaju odpowiednik paneli dachówkowych firmy Plannja. Decra jest ładna, ale koszty związane z samym zakupem materiału są horrendalnie wysokie na dzisiejszy dzień. Regola jest o połowę tańsza (Decra Elegance Acoustic Power - 135 zł/m2 netto, Decra Elegance Acoustic - 110 zł/m2 netto. Plannja Regola ceny powyżej 50 zł brutto).

W sumie na rynku jest wiele produktów, które ładnie wyglądają i przyciągają wzrok. Ale właśnie jak długo te produkty będą przyciągać wzrok? Gonty, (jeśli chodzi o mój gust) są ładne, ale mieszkam w miejscowości gdzie ksiądz ma dach z tychże gontów. Nie wiem ile już ma lat ten dach, ale około 10, wszystkie kolory poznikały został tylko zwykły ciemny szary (kiedyś ceglasto ciemny kolor pokrycia). Druga sprawa to deskowanie, jak będzie spartolone i będzie się wypaczać to na gontach będziemy mieli efekt fortepianu.

Porównaniu poddaliśmy również dachówki ceramiczne i betonowe, ładnie wyglądające i w ogóle,  dodatkowo nawet dużo tańsze niż przedstawione ceny Decry czy też w podobnej jak Regola.
Ale też wady, jak zauważyłem po jakimś czasie (kilka lat) osadza się na nich brud, wichury i anomalie pogodowe też mogą narobić niezłych szkód. Dodatkowo ich ciężar nie zawsze pozwala na zastosowanie, kiedy dom był projektowany z uwzględnieniem lżejszego pokrycia. Tak też i w naszym przypadku, dom był budowany za czasów, kiedy tego typu produktów nie było (no były, ale to inne czasy), a kryło się, czym innym. Należałoby wzmocnić więźbę i w ogóle poczynić sobie wiele starań, żeby przebudować pewne rzeczy, toteż za dużo zachodu. Lepiej postawić chałupę od początku z uwzględnieniem, co się będzie chciało zastosować niż kombinować, a i tak się wszystkiego już nie da zmienić.
No i jeszcze jedna wada dachówek ceramicznych/betonowych popatrzcie  :wink: 

http://www.decra.co.uk/Download/Video.aspx

Braliśmy jeszcze pod uwagę panele dachówkowe z posypką ceramiczną (czy wszelkiego rodzaju odpowiedniki) na stronie Decry są ładne zdjęcia z zastosowaniem Decra Classic czy też na stronach innych producentów czy też dealerów sprowadzających je np. z Nowej Zelandii. Powiem szczerze, że we wszystkim można znaleźć jakiś urok. Ale z tymi panelami z posypką trochę się obawiam, że może też tam będzie osiadał brud, albo jakiś mech się będzie tworzył, chociaż producenci zapewniają, że są odpowiednio zabezpieczane, aby czegoś takiego nie było.

I tak oto najlepsze rozwiązanie, za którym przemawia najwięcej korzyści w naszym przypadku, wytypowaliśmy Plannja Regola, jako produkt, który ładnie wygląda, sprawdzona marka i idealnie się nadający do naszego zastosowania.

Co Wy na to, co myślicie o tym produkcie, jakie są wasze spostrzeżenia, na co zwracać uwagę? Może ktoś już wykorzystał to pokrycie i mógłby coś napisać?

Druga sprawa to chciałbym, aby mi ktoś podpowiedział jak zaplanować/zaprojektować konstrukcję szkielet, wolego oka pod tę właśnie Regolę? O czym należałoby pamiętać? Chodzi mi głównie o to żeby przy nakładaniu paneli już na tym wolim okiem równo się one schodziły, żeby po prostu do siebie pasowały tak jak pasują, kiedy się układa drugą warstwę i która to pasuje do tej niżej, nakłada się na nią, a w przypadku pokrywania już wolego oka żeby te dachówki również do siebie pasowały, żeby się schodziły. Z jednej strony będą, ale problem z tą drugą. Popatrzcie na obrazki. Oczywiście sami raczej nie będziemy projektować tego oczka, ale chcielibyśmy wiedzieć, na co zwrócić uwagę i o czym należałoby pamiętać, żeby to wyszło tak jak pokazałem na przykładowych zdjęciach poniżej. Chciałbym, aby na naszym dachu powstało coś takiego małego jak na zdjęciu nr2 to samo, co nr1.









Jeżeli ktoś coś może podpowiedzieć, zostawić jakieś namiary na ciekawe strony z projektami, opisami czy kontaktami do osób trudniących się wykonawstwem tego typu zadań to bardzo proszę.

P.S. A czy ktoś coś się orientuje na temat dotacji na zmianę dachu? Z tego, co mi wiadomo to tylko jakieś dofinansowania z gmin i to nie wszystkich są na wynajęcie firmy, która zdejmie eternit, i go zutylizuje, ale dotacje śmiesznie małe.

Pozdrawiam
ViVi

----------


## nusia85

Proszę o dodanie zdjęć swoich dachów pokrytych blachodachówką ceglastą Plannja satyna i Ruuki Pural oraz Pural mat. Z góry bardzo dziekuje  :smile:

----------


## Miki79

witam
chce kupic blachodachowke plannj rapid ale martwi mnie niska cena 26zl moze ktos ma taką 
pozdrawiam

----------


## iva_marti

Ja ja kupowałam blachę Planji to była właśnie promocja producenta 
- 20%, do tego sprzedawca od siebie dał -15%. Ja zamawiałam i mówiłam co chce ,a kupować poszedł facet,który mi buduje dostał jeszcze na firmę spory rabat (już wcześniej u nichg coś kupował). Myślę ,że i tak musieli na tym zarobić,więc pewnie opłaca im się robić co jakiś czas promocję na jakiś produkt
Zadzwoń do przedstawiciela Planji w twoim regionie i spytaj może znowu jest jakaś promocja już od producenta..

----------


## Miki79

ale to byla royal czy rapit 
pozdrawiam

----------


## iva_marti

kupowałam blachę trapezową .

----------


## biała_

mam blachodachowke plannj rapid. 
pan który blachę układał, był z niej bardzo zadowolony, stwierdził również, jest "grubsza" od blach m.in. blachotrapezu i pruszyńskiego. 
mi osobiście bardzo odpowiadał wzór tej blachy, jej wygląd na dachu oraz cena :)
cenniejszych opinii pod względem technicznym mógłby udzielić mój mąż, więc proszę o konkretne pytania, w razie potrzeby dopytam :)

pozdrawiam

----------


## kruszon11

> witam
> chce kupic blachodachowke plannj rapid ale martwi mnie niska cena 26zl moze ktos ma taką 
> pozdrawiam


Ja bym się nie martwił, tylko brał  :smile: 
Sam mam Plannję tylko Regent, płaciłem w październiku 33 PLNy.

----------


## Miki79

a jak wyglada niski profil tloczenia bo ma chyba tylko 36mm przyzwoicie 
pozdrawiam

----------


## facet27

handlowałem kiedyś blachodachówką teraz jest okres zimowy czyli brak sezonu stąd cena najprawdopodniej promocja żeby ruch w interesie totalnie nie zamarł.O jakośc bym się nie martwił jest to jedna z najlepszych tego typu firm na naszym rynku.

----------


## Karollinka

też planujemy zakup blachodachówki planja rapid, teraz cena spadła poniżej 20 zł :smile:

----------


## chrobry

Tez myśle o tym pokryciu ale jest dziwna sprawa. Większość składów na, które dzwonie mają ją w cenie ok 30zl m2. A są nieliczne gdzie jest ok 20zl/m2. Ci co mają po 30 mówią, że to niemożliwe zaby byla taka niska cena i co robić ? Nie chce się naciąć - ktoś może orientuje się lepiej w tych cenach. 
Moze jest jakaś promocja i nie wszyscy jeszcze ją mają?

----------


## kiniabial

Proszę o zdjęcia dachów Plannja ROYAL kolor ceglasty lub ceglastoczerwony, po wielu poszukiwaniach na forum nie udało mi sie znaleźć fotek w tych odcieniach.

----------


## pado

Czy ktoś z Was pokrywał  blachodachówką  Plannja Regola dach swojego domu  z pełnym deskowaniem? Mam dylemat czy kupić ją czy Metrobonda ?
Zaleta Plannji to to ,że nie muszę ukłądać łat i kotrłat bo profil blachy ma ją w sobie . Czyli muszę tylko zamontować łatę startową  i nic więcej. Metrobond jest z wygladu bardziej zaawansowany bo jest pokryty posypką i na pewno bardziej cichy choć dach wygląda trochę inaczej niż z Plannją. 
Także cena przemawia za Regolą Jak doczytałem się zaletą blachodachówki jest szczelność ale  ma też wady jest głośniejsza i na pewno nie na 100 lat - góra na 50 .
Ale mój kolega ,który ma ceramikę powiedział  mi ,że dachówka ceramiczna OK ale uszczelnienia po kilku latach są do wymiany  i on po 10 latach niestety ma to w tym roku przed sobą .
Jaka blachodachówką polecacie i czy warto kupić produkt Plannji ?

----------


## bodeek

Jak masz więźbę przystosowaną pod dachówkę to weź ceramikę. Każdy dach należy serwisować, a uszczelnienia można wybrać droższe, np. taśma rozprężna zamiast uszczelki typu klin za 1zł/m. Nie wydaje mi się aby Plannja poleżała Ci 50 lat bez serwisowania co parę lat.

----------


## Rysieklbn

Jak stać Cię na Regole to stać Cię również na ceramikę. Uszczelki 10 lat temu były bardzo marnej jakości, w tym momencie różnica jest taka, jak miedzy Polską Kadrą a Hiszpańską...Wybór bardzo szeroki, uszczelki koszowe rozprężne, uszczelki kalenicowe z membraną, taśmy kominowe kiedyś tego nie było...dawane były tylko zwykle gąbki klinowe.

Jeśli chodzi o tę blachę z posypką to wiem tylko tyle ze dekarze bardzo nie lubią jej układać, ponieważ szybko niszczą się nożyce do cięcia... za które Ty zapłacisz.

Ja bym brał na Twoim miejscu Ceramikę...


1 argument...blachę mamy od 40/50lat na rynku a większość z niej już dawno poszła na żyletki, dachówkę od ponad 100lat i jeszcze 100 poleży

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Uszczelnienia przy blachodachówce i dachówce są takie same więc w czym problem? Blachodachówka panelowa z posypką mineralną droższa od dachówki ceramicznej nie mówiąc o cementowej. Rozsądny wybór to dachówka. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jan P.

Robocizna też podobna.  Jan.

----------


## greg2000

Kto z was ma panel dachowy emka klik (ewentualnie inny na klik)? jak sie to sprawuje w praktyce? nie było problemu z układaniem? na co mam zwrócić szczególna ostrożność prz układaniu? Ja mam dach deskowaby pokryty papą. Jakiej wysokości daliście łaty? dzieki

----------


## Klub_AA

Witam,

Zostala polozona blacha na pierwszej polowce dachu. Brakuje jeszcze wykonczen. Ani troche mi sie to nie podoba i nie daje spac. Zastanawiam sie czy te zalamania widoczne na zdjeciach zostana wyprostowane czy tak juz zostanie. Szef ekipy od blachy twierdzi ze przy takiej blasze to normalne poniewaz nie ma ona przetloczen, ktore by ja usztywnily.

Bede wdzieczny za fachowa opinie

----------


## pepe2009

kurcze faktycznie tragicznie to wygląda- masz dach deskowany czy tylko łaty? Jeśli łaty to w jakim rozstawie - wygląda mi to na "niefachowe" chodzenie po dachu stąd te wygięcia - oczywiście,że blacha na rąbek pracuje ale wg mnie nierealne jest żeby tak bardzo i zakładam,że w tak krótkim czasie nawet jeśli wkręcili wkręty z maksymalną siłą (po wkręceniu ich do oporu należy je odkręcić o pół obrotu zapewniając panelom pracę w wyniku kurczenia i rozszerzania pod wpływam temperatury). 

Swoją drogą myślałem,że ta blacha ma przetłoczenia usztywniające....U mnie też ekipa będzie kładła tego typu panele(tylko z przetłoczeniami) za 2 tygodnie i powoli się denerwuję, bo zaczynają marudzić, że nie będzie pełnego deskowania tylko łaty co 25cm itd....

P.S Myślę, że powinieneś przesłać zdjęcia do producenta bo coś jest ewidentnie spartolone - myślę,żę wina leży na 100% po stronie ekipy widziałem dachy kryte na rąbek, słyszałem opinie,że może LEKKO falować ale jeśli:

-więźba będzie prosta
-panele nie będą dokręcone zbyt mocno
-będą miały przetłoczenia
-nie będą zbyt długie (tzn ponad 6m)

to nie powinno być to widoczne.....powodzenia,pozdr.

P.S Ze strony producenta wynika,że EMKA CLICK ma przetłoczenia:

http://www.plannja.com/templates/PageW____36259.aspx

Ty masz chyba tylko "EMKĘ" ale nie click:

http://www.plannja.com/templates/PageW____21934.aspx

----------


## agalind

Klub_AA pisałam już u Ciebie w blogu, ale powtórzę. U mnie kładą panele Pruszyńskiego z przetłoczeniami. Na razie zaczęli nad garażem, ale żadnych wgnieceń nie widać (ostatnie zdjęcie w dzienniku).  Wiele osób robi takie dachy, ale jeszcze nigdzie nie widziałam takiego efektu. Nie znam się na tym, ale może to kwestia podłoża, tzn. masz łaty (może zbyt duże odstępy?) czy deskowanie?  Na stronie Pruszyńskiego jest coś w stylu przewodnika , czyli Praktyczny poradnik montażu. Inny producent, ale zasada montażu pewnie podobna. Możesz zobaczyć czy ekipa, na którymś etapie nie nawaliła.

----------


## Klub_AA

Agalind,

Specjalnie zrobilem u sibie zamiast deskowania plytowanie. Na calym dachu mam plyty OSB.

----------


## Jacek Kulik

Falowania nie powinno być , jeśli masz dach opłytowany jak piszesz to przy odpowiednim podkładzie z desek ażurowo , ewentualnie gęsto bitych łat taki efekt nie powinien występować .
Najbardziej martwi mnie okno kombi obrobione kołnierzem standardowym z obciętym jak mnie oczy nie mylą ołowiem. Mam obawy co do szczelności tych połączeń.

----------


## agalind

> Agalind,
> 
> Specjalnie zrobilem u sibie zamiast deskowania plytowanie. Na calym dachu mam plyty OSB.


Skoro zrobiłeś płyty, to tym bardziej nie powinno być falowania.  Było widać  te załamania  przed położeniem na dachu?

----------


## Klub_AA

Niestety nie widzialem czy zagniecenia byly przed polozeniem. Przyjze sie jak zaczna robic druga strone.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dość typowy efekt takiego pokrycia. Część firm zaczyna robić już przetłoczenia. Te "klikowe" blachy są dość tandetne. W blachach na rąbek są hawtry przesuwne umożliwiające pracę blachy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## winiu1

Możliwe jest to że panele zostały zdeformowane podczas podawania na dach. Z tym cholerstwem trzeba obchodzić się jak z jajkiem.

----------


## Klub_AA

Andrzej Wilhelmi,

Twoim zdaniem to moze byc wina braku przetloczen?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Takie pofalowania mogą powstać już przy wyjściu z maszyny formującej profil. Mogą się pogłębić przy mocowaniu do dachu. Nieróności więźby mogą je jeszcze pogłębić. Biorąc te uwarunkowania pod uwagę firmy produkujące wprowadzają podłużne przetłoczenia (jedno, dwa a nawet trzy), które usztywniają i redukują powstające naprężenia. W mojej opinii gdyby były te przetłoczenia problem by nie wystąpił. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## barszczu

Dla takiej blachy raczej małe ma znaczenie czy jest deskowanie czy nie tylko musi być prościutka więźba i idealne łaty.
Rozstaw łat dokładnie wg instrukcji producenta! Na Twoim dachu blacha nie ma wspominanych przetłoczeń, a i pewnie została niestarannie położona. Wprawdzie na moim dachu blacha jest innego typu (Rukki Classic Premium - nie ma przetłoczeń wzdłuż panelu tylko cała jest przetłoczona drobnymi perełkami) ale załączam przykładowe zdjęcie. Jedno drobne wgniecenie się zdarzyło dekarzom obok okna dachowego - spod domu go jednak nie widac tylko z oddali.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wzorowe wykonanie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## suvis

pzdr

----------


## barszczu

> niemożliwe jak masz deskowanie. Coś jest spieprzone. Prawdopodobnie zniszczona blacha przed położeniem. 
> U siebie mam deskowanie ale blache położyłem na łatach 32x80 w odstępach 35cm. Co prawda mam przetłoczenia poziome (ruukki vintage) ale nic takiego się niedzieje. A chodziłem po niej już nie raz stawając oczywiście w miejscach łat.


A co pomoże deskowanie skoro np. łaty mają różna grubość. Moi dekarze mierzyli grubość każdej łaty przed przybiciem i kilka odrzucili.

----------


## agalind

U nas własnie skończyli dach. Ten materiał wymaga większej cierpliwości i delikatności w obchodzeniu. Trochę nerwów nas to kosztowało, choć uwagi pewne mamy.

----------


## suvis

Z tego co się orientuję to płaską blachę najlepiej kładzie się na deskowaniu, (bezpośrednio na równych dechach ułożonych ażurowo lub na szczelnie ułożone dechy daje się specjalną membranę wentylującą przypominającą myjkę do naczyń (cholernie droga).
Panele (jak nasze) dopuszczają na łatach odpowiednio rozmieszczonych wg zaleceń producenta blachy.  
Jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem to u Klub_AA ułożono panele na płyatch osb bez łat. Czyli wstępne poszycie powinno być równe i blacha nie powinna falować. 
Nie wiem czy dali membranę na OSB czy nie.

Inna możliwość to panele przykręcone do oporu (blacha na skutek rozszerzalności cieplnej się odkształca). Powinno się zostawić pół obrotu luzu.
Lub jak w przypadku płaskiej blachy z ręcznie zagniatanym felcem mocować specjalnymi uchwytami (żabkami).

U mnie przy rozładunku złamali jeden panel na felcu. I dokładnie w tym miejscu gdzie jest załamana (słabsza), blacha się delikatnie odkształciła. 
Kręconą mam do oporu gdyż vintage to taka wersja oszczędnościowa ruukki i montuje się ją trochę podobnie jak trapez (wkręty od góry w poziomych przetłoczeniach)

Tak na marginesie Klub_AA:
Widzę że też masz wypuszczony dach w jednym miejscu. Co prawda jest to blisko już okapu ale ta wiatrownica w tej części szczelna raczej nie będzie, woda z góry będzie wpływać pod nią. Chyba że ją jakoś uszczelnili od góry.

----------


## pado

Kolega zrobił dach z metrobonda. Jak na razie po roku  żadnych zmian - wygląda ładnie  .

----------


## grzeniu666

Czy nie uważacie że takie falowanie jak we wpisnie niżej (tu) może być efektem montażu w chłodne/zimne/pochmurne dni, kiedy blacha przy mocowaniu ma niską temp. i jest "skurczona", a później podgrzana od słońca może się względnie mocno rozszerzać?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przy tak prostym dachu takie pofalowania nie powinny wystąpić. One występują w określonych miejscach i są efektem niewyprowadzonej połaci dachu. Wkręt mocujący ciągnie panel w dół. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## paputos

witam,
co sądzicie o blachodachówce modułowej Planja Flex?
Może macie jakieś zdjęcia dachów  z tą blachodachówka?
pozdrawiam

----------


## dar_o

Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia w powłoce green coat mica  - nowości oferowanej przez PLANNJA ? Jak ona wygląda na dachu ( interesuje mnie grafitowa) ?

----------


## Mikolaj5

Gdzie w okolicy woj. mazowieckiego można zobaczyć realizację dachu z blachy PLANNJA EMKA CLICK?
Ktoś coś?

----------


## BigSack

Blachy MK Click to obecnie produkt firmy RUUKKI, gdyż PLANNJA została wykupiona przez RUUKKI. Obecnie produkcja Click'a odbywa się z materiałów szwedzkich na maszynach RUUKKI.

----------

